
PHP library that detects users' mobile phone based on device OS - ph7s
https://github.com/pH-7/PhoneDetector
======
bobmaxup
This is 3 lines of code. Why add a dependency for:

$isIos = preg_match('/(iPhone|iPad|iPod)/i', $_SERVER['HTTP_USER_AGENT'] ??
''); $isAndroid = preg_match('/android/i', $_SERVER['HTTP_USER_AGENT'] ?? '');

